# Status 530/5 Aerial - Brownhills is cheapest



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I am just about to order my Satus 530/5 aerial and researching prices on the internet I have found that Brownhills is cheapest at £109.99 + £6 carriage.

Has anyone any experience of their online ordering service please :? 

TIA


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

No but you have made the right choice on that aerial mate!! 

I got my one from simpsons along with sagedog i think we paid £95 + post but it was on offer?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Status 530*

Hi Tricia

I had a 530 - well it is still here and felt it was pathetic. Reception was appalling at all times, irrespective of how I pointed/angled the aeriel.

I used an indoor one - about a tenner from Woolies instead to put me on til the satellite was fitted.

It is possible however that the fault lay between the aerial and the TV - maybe a loose wire or something.

Russell


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Status 530*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi Tricia
> 
> I had a 530 - well it is still here and felt it was pathetic. Reception was appalling at all times, irrespective of how I pointed/angled the aeriel.
> 
> ...


Could have been a problem at your end mate i have only had it not get a good reception the odd few times in very bad areas (usually the Welsh Valleys) But again a £10 job will do the trick.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Thanks roboughton, just checked out Simpsonsmc, £93.46 plus £12.50 carriage so despite high carraige just over £11 cheaper.
Cheers.

Thanks for that Russell, hopefully your fault lay elsewhere, have heard very good reports on this aerial and not a bad price either.
Advice appreciated.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Status*

Tricia my darling

If I knew how to get the thing off you could have it.

Russell


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

We just paid your subs and put a £ in your pocket now we are talking 

I would say your luck is in and the Mrs says put the £ on the lotto see what comes up.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Status*



Rapide561 said:


> Tricia my darling If I knew how to get the thing off you could have it. Russell


Ah, thanks for that kind thought Russell - maybe if you got it working first :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Status*

Hi Tricia

I think you are more technical minded than me!

Russell


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

A match made in heaven then Russel


----------

